# Before and After



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2009)

before...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2009)

..after... I'm officially "moved in" and I'm not gonna go anywhere for a looooooong time! []


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2009)

Thats a lot of glass. You ever get the urge to play shootin gallery?


----------



## Wilkie (May 12, 2009)

I sure do like that after picture.  The egg boxes were a good idea, already marked fragile.  Wouldn't mind seeing a close up of those blob tops on the far wall, 3rd shelf from the bottom.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2009)

..close-ups are coming later this evening... and yes, I have a bag of rubber bands on my night stand, and if I knock one down, I get to replace it with a fresh one! I saved every old bot I dug, and it;s a bungload o bots.. that's the sort of collector I am..  I love 'em and I don't see dollars, I see history... I just have the bug.. []


----------



## CanYaDigIt (May 12, 2009)

Killer collection.  I love the variety.  Which ones are you favorite?


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 12, 2009)

Super nice collection,...very impressive.                Joe


----------



## madman (May 12, 2009)

hey charles very nice ! love those shelves! id say home sweet home super collection    mike


----------



## glass man (May 13, 2009)

DANG!!!!!!! WOW FAR OUT MAN!![] THAT ROOM LOOKED SO SAD AND THEN.....WOW! JAMIE


----------



## sweetrelease (May 13, 2009)

very nice !! i see some hutches in there []~matt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2009)

Nice ! you will have a new York Blob to add to the crowd soon.[]
   Sorry about the delay.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments, everybody!! It is my new "bottle heaven" in there.. when we moved here, my wife said I could do whatever I want in the bedroom.. I guess that's what she meant??[] 
 This is about half of the bottles I have.. the other half are going to be gotten rid of in one way or another.. thanks to this forum, my standards are rising.. a little bit![]
 If I had to choose a favorite category, it would be beers and sodas, esp. blobs, squats, and hutches.. but I love flasks, too.. heck I just love all of 'em!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2009)

..


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'll have to get your wife to talk to mine. I need a bottle display room! (Most of my collection is in boxes). I have claimed the window sills, though.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> before...


 
 Hey this is how my collection looks! Except the boxes are all different sizes stacked up in no particular order -- other than heaviest boxes
 are on the bottom of the stacks...finally getting my past month's bottle purchases packed up in a new box.


----------



## Miles (May 16, 2009)

Hah that is an insane amount of glass!
 Bottle rooms are great, I used to read in my bottle room but as you may soon see, all the glass gets distracting!


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

MY WIFE COMPLAINS JUST CAUSE I GOT BOTTLES PARTIALLY BLOCKING THE T. V.! I TOLD HER IT IS WHAT GETS ME THROUGH THE COMMERCIALS!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 17, 2009)

Very,very,nice collection!


----------

